# Phone as a key



## Wchowe (Apr 13, 2021)

I want to add the ability to operate the car from my wifes phone. Before I get started, a simple question. Do I use my login email and password on her phones app or do I need to create her own Tesla account w a new email and password?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

The easiest is just to log on to her phone with the account. She does not create a second Tesla account though. The second way is for you to log in to your account from a browser and grant access to her email. Doing it the latter way does have a restriction or two, I don't think she'll have access to service if you've just granted her access.


----------



## Wchowe (Apr 13, 2021)

GDN said:


> The easiest is just to log on to her phone with the account. She does not create a second Tesla account though. The second way is for you to log in to your account from a browser and grant access to her email. Doing it the latter way does have a restriction or two, I don't think she'll have access to service if you've just granted her access.


So, to be clear, I log in on her phone using my email and password?


----------



## JCE (Oct 9, 2018)

Wchowe said:


> So, to be clear, I log in on her phone using my email and password?


Yup. My wife and I share the same account: my email and password. Works fine. We even have 2 cars and can switch back and forth between then without issues.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

We have 2 Tesla accounts, one that owns the cars and one that owns the solar panels/Powerwalls. Because we have no ability (last time I checked) to share the solar info with another account, we operate our Tesla's as authorized users from the solar account. Multiple people are logged into that same account and have the key as card set up to their phone through that authorized account.

The only current difference that I can see between being an authorized user and the account that owns the car is that the authorized user has no access to purchase upgrades. The circled menu item below shows up for the account that owns the car but it is absent for the authorized account:









So having a separate account could be useful if you want to block them from purchasing an upgrade. Or if you don't want them to have the Tesla password to your account.

The ability to schedule service appointments has changed over time. For awhile, the authorized user couldn't schedule. Later it changed so that scheduling was possible, but when they changed to messaging within the app that did not work (as of a couple of months ago). Now, I have an appointment scheduled next week and have been able to do the messaging through the authorized user account.


----------

